# Bitis, Naja, Crotalus and of course herping!



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Visited a friend and managed to get a few good shots of the hots :2thumb:

Sidewinder, Crotalus cerastes









Sidewinder, Crotalus cerastes









Sidewinder, Crotalus cerastes









Western Diamondback Rattlesnake, Crotalus atrox









Western Diamondback Rattlesnake, Crotalus atrox









Showing some defensive behaviour:
Western Diamondback Rattlesnake, Crotalus atrox









Banded Rock Rattlesnake, Crotalus lepidus klauberi









Banded Rock Rattlesnake, Crotalus lepidus klauberi









Puff Adder, Bitis arietans









Puff Adder, Bitis arietans









Gaboon Viper, Bitis rhinoceros









Chuffed with this shot:
Gaboon Viper, Bitis rhinoceros









Gaboon Viper, Bitis rhinoceros









Cheeky product placement :whistling2:
Gaboon Viper, Bitis rhinoceros









Some more...
Monocled cobra, Naja kaouthia









Monocled cobra, Naja kaouthia


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

And then of course our natives, we (me not so well :blush: ) managed to find 18 males in among the snow:

Adder, Vipera berus









Vipera berus, a nice portrait!









Hope you've enjoyed! :2thumb:


----------



## Lachesis melanocephala (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice shots, the Gab is Bitis rhinoceros by the way, for future reference.


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Brilliant shots! 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

are we sure thats a western diamondback???


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

snappingchap said:


> are we sure thats a western diamondback???



looks like ruber?


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

exactly my thoughts :2thumb:


----------



## Lachesis melanocephala (Feb 8, 2013)

snappingchap said:


> exactly my thoughts :2thumb:


I wouldn't trust you, you don't even keep rattlesnakes. Aren't royal python morphs more your thing?


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

hahahahaha. i have a couple of rattlers :lol2:


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Changed the gab's name (thanks Kato : victory: ). My bad.

Yes the rattler is C.atrox, Western diamondback, just triple checked with the owner.


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

id still argue on the wdb if im honest, does look more ruber than wdb.and i know the owner too, i know it was brought as wdb, but????????????


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

great photos :2thumb:


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

It appears that the rattler is C. ruber. Apart from the obvious colour, which can be confusing as there are red specimens of WDB, especially from Conchise County AZ. Bisbee , particularly has red specimens of WDB. Your specimen has its first infralabial scales, laterally subdivided, which distinguishes it from other species within its range.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

You've taken some great pictures there Anthony. I particularly like the gabby drinking. However, I agree with those about the C. atrox actually being a C. ruber.


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

coldestblood said:


> You've taken some great pictures there Anthony. I particularly like the gabby drinking. However, I agree with those about the C. atrox actually being a C. ruber.


Thank you very much Lee :2thumb:


----------

